# Rib Rub



## mattoz (Jul 24, 2014)

hey Guys i need some help with Rib Rubs i use normally brown sugar and the other herbs and spices but does anyone have a good rub with out the brown sugar cos last time i make a rack it was really a little to sweet for my liking also is there a place in the USA that actually ships to Australia for BBQ sauces and rubs cos i would love to try some of them


----------



## talan64 (Jul 24, 2014)

For BBQ I make my own (well kind of).  I use a recipe I found on this forum, for Bilbo's sauce.  My wife and I love it, so we make a double batch and can up 10 pint jars for the storage shelf. BTW, the longer it sits on the shelf, the better it tastes!

There is also a rub recipe on the post, but it does have some brown sugar in it, although not as much as most. I have not tried this rub.

I use 2 different rubs, for my ribs depending on mood.  I bought Jeff's rib rub recipe (available on this website), and I also use a Kansas City rib rub, that I pulled the recipe from about.com (just go to about.com and search for Kansas City bbq rub).  I like both of those, but there again, they both have brown sugar in them.

If you want to stay away from the sweet, you could just try to coat them with SPOG.  That's all I do with my beef smokes, since beef doesn't need the sugar.

I'm sure you'll get plenty more suggestions.

Good luck


----------



## tropics (Jul 24, 2014)

Any rub you find cut the brown sugar out or use half.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 24, 2014)

As far as rubs it is definitely fun experimenting with your own.  I got bored last evening, pulled the spices out of the cabinet, and threw together a rub for spare ribs this weekend, making up my own recipe.  I make small batches, like 1/4 cup, so I'm not wasting spices if I don't like it. I have one more ingredient to add to it, ground sassafras root, if I can find it locally.  It does have brown sugar in it but not much.  I will post the recipe after I give it a try.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 24, 2014)

Turbinado Sugar, Is a lot less sweet than Brown Sugar. And as Tropics mentioned, you can always reduce the amount of sugar to your taste. Here are a couple of Rubs I use that may suit your taste...JJ

*Carolina Q Dust*  

1/4C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder 

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1T Mustard Powder

1T Grnd. Black Pepper

1T Grnd. White Pepper

1tsp Cayenne Pepper, or more as desired.

1tsp Grd. Cumin

1tsp Dry Thyme, rubbed

Makes about 1 Cup. This has some Heat from the the jar but mellows when Smoked. If too Hot, reduce the Black, White and Cayenne Pepper.

Apply your desired amount of Dust to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator overnight.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Dust and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

*Run for the Border Rub*

One for the Chili Heads!

2T Kosher Salt

2T Ancho Chile Powder

1T Chipotle Powder

1T Oregano, Mexican is preferred 

1T Gran Garlic

1T Gran Onion

1T Black Pepper

1T Cayenne

1-2tsp Gnd Cumin

1tsp Cocoa Powder

1/2tsp Cinnamon

Optional:

2T Turbinado Sugar (Sugar in the Raw)

Makes 3/4 to 1Cup Rub.

This stuff is HOT and full flavored with touch of Smokiness. Feel free to adjust the heat to your taste by playing with the amount of Chipotle and Cayenne Powder. All the ingredients are available at the Grocery Store. This stuff will also Kick Butt as the seasoning in a batch of Chili, leave out the Sugar...JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello , Oz. Glad to help I can.

First , I don't use Br. Sugar , Turbinato (or Sugar in the Raw). Has a much mellower taste. BUT, since you don't as sweet , then by all means go Savory .

I have a basic Rub I mix up and add sugar when I feel it's needed. A lot of times I will just sprinkle some Turbinato on the top of the meat and smooth it into the crust (bark) ; a little goes a long way.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As for the mail order to the Down Under , I would say contact some of our advertising members and you'll be able to work out something.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Meanwhile . . .


----------



## hickorybutt (Jul 24, 2014)

I use a pretty simple rub that has a black pepper and salt base.  Kind of "Texas style" pork ribs in a way.  I do have sugar in my recipe but it can always be taken out.

1/2 cup black pepper

1/4 cup salt

1.5 tbsp brown sugar

1.5 tbsp paprika

1 tbsp garlic powder

1 tbsp onion powder

And from what I've found, the key is not to over-coat the ribs in rub.  Then all you will taste is powdery spices.  I use an empty spice shaker and just dust the rub onto my ribs.  So it really isn't even a "rub" - just some spices I sprinkle on my ribs.  I wanna taste meat and smoke!


----------



## mattoz (Jul 24, 2014)

i just found out a friend of mine living in settle will get wat i need and air mail it too me :)


----------



## foamheart (Jul 24, 2014)

Make your own, I do. I basically agree with A. Browns formula, 8/3/1/1.  8 parts sugar, 3 parts salt, 1 part herb, 1 part spice. I you say it, 1 part might be 4 equal parts of differents spices but equal to one part total.

Most all rubs are predominately sugar, why? Because sugar and salt are the two that most stimulate pleasant taste. Also the sugar will carmalize to form a nice candy coating that keeps the moisture in forming those lovely delicious juices we all want in our meats.

7/3/1/1/ is a HUGE difference in the flavor profile. I have seen Pop's substitute Splenda (I think its dryed banana sugars....LOL) to reduce his sugar in his cure recipe although I don't know it would caramelize the same as sugar.

Also sugars are different sweetness profiles. Enriched White being probably the sweetest, then a dark brown, a light brown maybe Raw sugar but there are many different chemical formulas used to leech sugar from cane. Then of course you can always try Turbinado which is any type of raw sugar which has been cleaned of all the yucky stuff in real raw sugar to be legally sold. Syrups, Molasses, corn starch, honey all sweeten to s lesser degree also and you can find some of them these days crystalized.

You have to balance it all out. The amount, the taste, the caramalization, the balance to the salts, the type of salts, etc....LOL

Let us know what you end up with and what you like. It may be a revealation to use all.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2014)

BBQ Sauces and Finishing Sauces are not hard to make and you know what you are adding. You didn't say what you like but I will post a few and a search will give hundreds of other recipes...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional:

2T Vinegar, 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Style Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, Butter optional.

Add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten and Serve...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while  the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

Note: the addition of the reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider should make the PP moist but not Swimming.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Your Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.

*Yellow Bubba Q Juice / South Carolina Style*

2C Yellow Mustard

1C Cider Vinegar

1/2-1C Brown Sugar

1-2T Sriracha or other Hot Sauce

1tsp Blk Pepper

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran. Onion

1/2tsp Salt

1T Worcstershire

Cayenne Pepper to taste

Combine all and simmer to combine flavors. Reduce to desired thickness.

Makes 3 Cups.

*Red Bubba Q Juice / Lexington NC Style*

2C Cider Vinegar

1C Ketchup

1/4C Texas Pete or other Hot Sauce

1/2C Brown Sugar

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran, Onion

1tsp Blk Pepper

1tsp Salt

1T Worcestershire Sauce

Cayenne to Taste

Combine all and simmer 5 minutes to combine flavors.

Makes 3 Cups

*White Bubba Q Juice /Alabama Style*

2C Mayonnaise, Hellman's (Hey I'm a Jersey Boy!)

1C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4C Honey or 3T White Sugar

1T Horseradish, prepared

1tsp Celery Seed, ground

1tsp Salt

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Onion Powder

1/2tsp Garlic Powder

1/2-1tsp Cayenne Pepper

Dash of Worcestershire Sauce

Whisk all ingredients together until well combined. Taste and adjust Sweet, Sour, Salt and Heat to your taste. Refrigerate at least two hours for flavors to meld. Divide, with half to be brushed on the meat during the last half hour of the cook and the remaining half to be used as a Dip at the table.

Makes about 3 1/2 Cups Sauce. NOTE: This makes a great Dressing for Cole Slaw as well...J

*BLUEBERRY BUBBA Q JUICE*

1 Quart     Ripe Blueberries

2 Each      Shallots, Peeled and Sliced

1 Large     Clove Garlic, Peeled and Sliced

1 TBS        Butter

1 CUP       Balsamic Vinegar

1/2 CUP    Water

1/2-1 CUP Packed Brown Sugar

1 TBS        Molasses

1 TBS        Dijon Mustard

6 oz            Heinz Chili Sauce or Ketchup

6 Each       Large Basil Leaves, torn

Wash blueberries, set aside.

Melt the butter in a large sauce pan.  Add the shallots and garlic, saute until soft but not browned.

Add the blueberries, vinegar and water to the sauce pan.  Bring the berries to a boil, reduce heat and simmer the berries until soft.

Add the remaining ingredients stirring until well combined, simmer for 5 minutes.

Add the sauce to a food processor and puree until smooth.  Return the sauce to the sauce pan.  Simmer until desired thickness, adjust seasoning 

with salt, pepper. Add additional sugar, vinegar or hot sauce to taste.  Cool and store in refrigerator for up to one month.

Yield:  approximately 1 quart.

*Korean Bubba Q Juice*

1/4C Gochujang, Korean Red Pepper Paste**

1/4C Soy Sauce or Fish Sauce

1/4C Honey

2T Mirin, Sweet Rice Wine

2T Rice or White Vinegar or as needed

1T Toasted Sesame Oil

1T Garlic, minced fine.

1tsp Grated Fresh Ginger

1T Peanut Butter (optional)*

Water as needed

Combine Gochujang, Soy Sauce, Honey, Mirin and Rice Vinegar.

Whisk until combined and set aside.

Add the Sesame Oil to a sauce pan and heat over medium heat.

Add the Garlic and Ginger and saute briefly until fragrant.

Add the sauce ingredients to the pan and bring to a simmer, stirring frequently.

Simmer to desired thickness adding Water as needed.

Taste and adjust adding more Vinegar or Honey to taste.

Makes about 1 Cup Sauce. 

*Note: If using Peanut Butter, thin with water or Mirin until pourable then combine with the first group of ingredients. Some recipes add Ketchup but it is not traditional.

**Gochujang can be pretty spicy. You may try 1-2T to start then add to taste.

*  Zesty Apricot Glaze n' Sauce*

1T Veg Oil

1/3C Ketchup

1/4C Fine Diced Onion

1/4C Red Wine Vinegar

1/4C Honey

1T Soy Sauce

1tsp Grated Fresh Ginger

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

1tsp Molasses

1tsp Smoked Paprika or regular

1/2tsp Dry Mustard mix in 1tsp Water, set aside.

1/2tsp Celery Salt

1/2tsp Black or White Pepper

1/4tsp Cayenne or Chipotle

1ea Clove Garlic, minced

12oz Apricot or Peach Preserves*

Optional:1 pinch to 1/8tsp Chinese 5 Spice, Cinnamon, Clove, Allspice, Garam Masala or Curry Powder

Place a small pan over low heat and add the 1T Oil.

Add the Onions, Ginger and Garlic. Sweat just until tender and fragrant, about 2 minutes. Set aside to cool.

Combine all but the Preserves in a Food Processor.

Puree until just combined. 

Add the Preserves to the Processor and Pulse to combine.

Place all back in the pan you used to sweat the veg and gently simmer to reduce to desired thickness.

Adjust Sweetness and Seasoning, adding Sugar/Vinegar, Salt and Pepper or Cayenne to your Taste.

Makes about 2 1/2 Cups. Store in Refrigerator..

Note*...Just about any Fruit Preserves would work. Pineapple, Peach/Mango, Orange Marmalade, or mix 'em up....JJ


----------



## kc chiefs fan (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for all of the recipes, I can't wait to try a few of them.


----------



## jmoney87 (Nov 2, 2019)

This is a little different style – it's a coffee dry rub. It's phenomenal as a rib rub if you drizzle honey when you wrap the ribs:
https://deadrooster.co/collections/buy/products/black-gold

Ships to Australia too


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 2, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> BBQ Sauces and Finishing Sauces are not hard to make and you know what you are adding. You didn't say what you like but I will post a few and a search will give hundreds of other recipes...JJ
> 
> *Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*
> 
> ...


Yep! I think I will give a couple a try. Thanks got sharing.


----------

